
What's Wrong with Open Source Telegram? - snaky
https://yalantis.com/blog/whats-wrong-telegram-open-api/
======
forvelin
If you commit your time and money on developing a messaging app using Telegram
source code, you probably won’t be happy about having to publish your code for
everyone else to use.

oh, how sad. I still cannot comprehend how come someone with that low
understanding of open source can write such article.

